# Looking for polymer windshield coating



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi,

I had gotten one about five years ago and it worked great. Unlike Rain-X, it lasted about two years and didn't wipe off nor become a visual distortion. So I started looking on YouTube and "GlassParency" looks practical. 

GlassParency has an "A" coating followed by a "B" coating which suggests it is a two-part polymer. Right now, it looks like the company doesn't want 'do it yourself' but recommends detailer shops. 

Anyone have experience with GlassParency?

Thanks,
Bob Wilson


----------

